
Show HN: Self taught coder, releasing unity horror game - malux85
hey HN!<p>6 months ago my partner quit his job after learning C# in his spare time, to work on a horror game.<p>He taught himself 3D modelling, unity coding, texture mapping and even how to write shaders.<p>Today he released it:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;deliriumgame.com<p>I know games aren&#x27;t common on HN, but I&#x27;m proud of his unfailing resolution to learn to code, and I hope this encourages other devs out there too!
======
Rzor
3D modelling seems to be the most difficult skill in order to turn noise into
"productive-signal" in that set. Did he had prior exposure? If só, for how
long? What was his method of learning? Congratulations to your friend. From an
outsider's perspective, solo shipping a game looks like a very challenging
endervour.

------
rbenitez
Nice, how long did it take him to learn C#?

~~~
malux85
The whole 6 months and still learning!, starting by editing existing scripts,
the learnt about events (in unity these are done by overriding methods) then a
bit about classes / importing. Then time, states, OOP. Then external systems
(saving, loading etc)

